# vivarium 35 gallon hexagon one week old



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

This is a fresh set up tank with a waterfall in the back the plants haven't yet started to take hold but the dried moss is starting to come back and is getting greener. I will continue to put orchids and more rare plants in it as I go along. I would like to put two strawberry dart frogs in it. 








http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag150/asully1/IMG_0209_zpsb5096f22.jpg
























































http://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag150/asully1/IMG_0210_zps105e3eb6.jpg


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Update coming soon I took all the moss out and grinned it up with buttermilk hopefully it will take hold. Also I got a bunch of new orchids and broms.


----------



## Willowalker (Sep 8, 2009)

asully said:


> Update coming soon I took all the moss out and grinned it up with buttermilk hopefully it will take hold. Also I got a bunch of new orchids and broms.


You are doing a disservice to your frogs by devoting 95% of your tank floor to moss. The development of microfauna, and the ability for a pdf to hide under the leaf litter is invaluable. 

Your background is very nice, I like the placement of the plants as well. Did you make your circulation fan yourself? Most people don't bother with a fan so great job.

-Willow


----------



## Wings (Apr 1, 2012)

Great looking tank! I think you did well with the space you had!

My only concern is if you plan on putting a safety screen over that fan. Don't want any frogs losing lives over it.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

Willow- I do not have any frogs yet I am waiting for more plants and the moss to grow in an I left patches where I will put various hiding spots. leaf litter will be placed thank you for that suggestion. Yes I made the fans I have one that pulls air in the tank 12 hours a day to maintain humidity at 80-85 percent it also keeps the moisture off the glass so I can actually see inside. The one you can see turns on at various times to dry out the plant leaves and to get air to the roots of the orchids, also I feel it's necessary to creat fake breezes just to add more of a natural feel. 

Wings-Also yes I have now put screen over the fan. I didn't do it originally because I don't have the frogs yet. I would also like the broms to grow in.


----------



## Tennill (Jan 4, 2008)

I can tell you from experience that the type of fern you have will spread like crazy through your tank, I have a 47 gallon tall tank and in about 4 months from one plant I had fern shoots everywhere. I thought it was nice at first, but then it just took over.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

really I can never get them to grow my substrate always seems to be to moist. So I took it out and put marginal plants they seem to like it so far just starting new growth.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great. As the others have said, dump some leaf litter in there for some microfauna to establish and you'll be good to go. Especially if you're planning on having pums in there.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

I just purchased some leaf litter from joshs frogs I will make sure to put a decent amount in the tank since everyone has informed me how important it is, thanks guys. I didn't know the importance of it.


----------



## asully (Mar 3, 2011)

*with leaves*

























I have put leaves in the tank like recommended.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice! Already looks more natural.


----------



## ds51 (Oct 13, 2017)

*Re: with leaves*



asully said:


> I have put leaves in the tank like recommended.


taking shape nicely you done a fantastic job


----------

